# NBA Regular Season Game 26: Utah Jazz @ Houston Rockets, 7:30 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kirilenko is back for the Jazz and had a pretty good game last night. He could give McGrady serious trouble even when he isn't under double coverage. Mutombo is back but I'm not too optimistic about this game because Utah plays hard nosed basketball and will definitely dominate us on the boards. No one gives up less rebounds than Utah, and this means there won't be many 2nd chance opportunities for Houston to overcome poor shooting (which is almost granted nowadays). I'm just looking for McGrady to get back on track this game and show some effort. His teammates need to help him out, but going to the basket is a must for Houston to stay close. Luther and McGrady can't stop attacking, but again, we don't know how much McGrady's back has to do with him being so passive lately.

There's my bleak outlook for the game, hopefully some nice contributions from Juwan Howard and Wesley lead to a Houston win.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

tracy mcgrady-30pts,9rbs,7asts
wesley-21pts,5ast
juwan-16pts,10rbs

houston-98
utah-90


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

houston wins :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady starts out the game attacking the basket. He's definitely looking to shoot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ouch, Head needs to be extremely careful. He's already got 2 fouls.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

halleluyah! Bowen's not starting!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Uh-oh...pushing and shoving by Memet and Dikembe.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Uh-oh...pushing and shoving by Memet and Dikembe.


deke could take him. besides, he is always pushing and shoving.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> deke could take him. besides, he is always pushing and shoving.


 :laugh: I'm pretty sure Deke could. And now that will make Memet very careful because he has 1 tech now.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

What a great game so far, a HUGE relief for worried fans on how the coming games will be.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*McGrady's wife just gave birth, he rushed to the hospital and will miss the 2nd half*! Even the timing of his baby was off for us.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *McGrady's wife just gave birth, he rushed to the hospital and will miss the 2nd half*! Even the timing of his baby was off for us.


you've got to be kidding....


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

DAMN IT!! well atleast a future superstar is being born.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well then here we go.. It's time for Luther to come out.. Nice move there :clap:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

So anyone think he will be traveling with the team tomorrow to play the hornets?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

what a blow for the 2nd half


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> you've got to be kidding....


what timing...seriously... lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just started watching the game from 4 mins ago, geez, this game is really ugly, can anybody score now?

Edit: finally we made 2 pts! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Okur hits a 3 to put Houston out of the game. Alot of college teams could've beaten the team Houston had out there in the 2nd half, one can only hope McGrady comes back for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are doomed.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

looks like theyre not going to get to shoot the freethrows.. can we get 5pts in 35 seconds?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Tmacs wife going into labor better not have beena false alarm.

edit: Bill Worrell was saying that the rockets will be flying to Oklahoma after the game, I guess TMAC wont be with them tomorrow... or maybe he could take his private jet there!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *McGrady's wife just gave birth, he rushed to the hospital and will miss the 2nd half*! Even the timing of his baby was off for us.


Congrats, McGrady!!
a girl or a boy? Has Tracy named his baby yet?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy or girl, he/she can be named Tracy McGrady Jr.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Boy or girl, he/she can be named Tracy McGrady Jr.


:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Boy or girl, he/she can be named Tracy McGrady Jr.


 LOL!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005122710



> McGrady scored 21 points in the first half, then left the arena when he learned his fiancee was going into labor at a local hospital. Rockets spokesman Nelson Luis said after the game that Clerenda Harris gave birth to a boy, <b>and the couple named him Laymen Lamar. <b>
> 
> <b>Luis also said he expected McGrady to play Wednesday night, when the Rockets are in Oklahoma City to play the Hornets. </b>


Laymen Lamar McGrady - remember that name, that will be the future #1 draft pick in year 2026....


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Laymen Lamar McGrady - remember that name, that will be the future #1 draft pick in year 2026....


by Houston Rockets!:wink:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> by Houston Rockets!:wink:


stole the words right outta my mouth...

repped


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

more like 2018, if the trend continues


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> more like 2018, if the trend continues


Actually, trend is that players have to be older to be drafted... maybe David Stern will force players to have completed college to be drafted in the future, who knows what the evil emperor has on his mind.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3551322.html



TracywtFacy said:


> 7 pounds, 5 ounces, 20 inches long — The size of Tracy McGrady's son, Laymen Lamar, who was born Tuesday night.


.... which will grow into a 6'10" 250lbs athletic freak of nature


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> halleluyah! Bowen's not starting!!!


Hehe, maybe JVG reads BBB.net :clap: 

Congrats to T-Mac and Clerenda


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I know it's easy to say, but wouldn't it have been nice if T-Mac had stayed the whole game so that we could have won?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweeper said:


> Hehe, maybe JVG reads BBB.net :clap:
> 
> Congrats to T-Mac and Clerenda


Yah, funny how all my petition threads have been answered so far :biggrin:


----------

